
Show HN: I made dating site for people with anxiety - Gik
https://dating.jforhn.online/
======
Gik
Hello HN folk! My name is Evgeny I'm from Moscow and I created this dating
website for those who have anxiety disorder and social phobia. It is very
difficult for such people to find a partner/lover because they are so anxious
when talking to strangers that they can't look normal in this moment, they can
stammer, not looking into eye and even can't speak at all. So in this site
people can freely admit that they have such issues and try to approach this
situation a little less stressful. I know all this because I have anxiety
myself. So comments are welcome!

